# First Leather Sheath



## miketayl0r (Nov 24, 2012)

Thought I would try my hand at leatherworking. Handmade leather sheath for a 240mm Takeda Gyuto


----------



## chinacats (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## mhenry (Nov 24, 2012)

That's bada$$


----------



## OnTheRoad (Nov 24, 2012)

Looks great.
Is that a samurai tablecloth?


----------



## jayhay (Nov 24, 2012)

Very baller man. Love the look. Any special tools used?


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Nov 24, 2012)

Nicely done. Taking orders? I got my 240 gyuto on route lol


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 24, 2012)

Great work Mike!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow, great job!

Very clean and professional looking.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 24, 2012)

That's really nice!


----------



## Line cooked (Nov 24, 2012)

I dig it ...nice work


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 24, 2012)

That looks great. I've been wanting to try and make one of these for a whole. Your results are very encouraging! Great job!


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 24, 2012)

I love it. Great job.

k.


----------

